

Free Open-Source OCR Software for Windows and the Web - booston
http://blog.a9t9.com/p/free-ocr-software.html

======
polskibus
It seems it's just a frontend to Microsoft OCR.

From the article:

The (a9t9) Free OCR Software for Windows Store tool is a graphical user
interface front-end (GUI) for the new Microsoft OCR library. It is written in
C#/WPF and the full source code is available as ready-to-compile Microsoft
Visual Studio 2013 project on GitHub under the GPL V2 open source license.

~~~
Sephr
Pretty sure it's illegal too, since he didn't even care to include the license
for the Microsoft.Windows.Ocr[1] package used in this project.

The author seems to care about people redistributing their work as they added
a GPL license to the project, but they didn't care enough to include the
licenses of the libraries doing the actual work.

An interesting part of the license that the author is likely violating is the
benchmarking restriction. The author links to another post on their blog that
is entirely comprised of benchmarks.[2] Personally I don't like the
restriction either, but it's Microsoft's choice and the author must respect
their choice.

"4\. BENCHMARK TESTING. You must obtain Microsoft's prior written approval to
disclose to a third party the results of any benchmark test of the software."

1:
[https://www.nuget.org/packages/Microsoft.Windows.Ocr/](https://www.nuget.org/packages/Microsoft.Windows.Ocr/)
2: [http://blog.a9t9.com/2015/04/new-free-online-ocr-
service.htm...](http://blog.a9t9.com/2015/04/new-free-online-ocr-service.html)

